
Stargazer: understanding the π-calculus, visually - 14113
http://www.emanueledosualdo.com/blog/2017/stargazer-release.html
======
nickpsecurity
For those wondering about practical application, here's two quick examples on
use with distributed, problem solving and web applications. They're both doing
precise models with a focus on deadlock prevention.

[http://www2.cs.siu.edu/~rahimi/papers/2.pdf](http://www2.cs.siu.edu/~rahimi/papers/2.pdf)

[http://www.sersc.org/journals/IJGDC/vol8_no5/13.pdf](http://www.sersc.org/journals/IJGDC/vol8_no5/13.pdf)

------
peterlk
I love the pi calculus. It's a good starting point for analyzing distributed
systems in a rigorous way. If you're interested in learning more about this
kind of thing, check out the Kell calculus[0] and it's related calculi

[0] [http://www-verimag.imag.fr/~bidinger/publi/fmoods2003.pdf](http://www-
verimag.imag.fr/~bidinger/publi/fmoods2003.pdf)

------
hdhzy
Also relevant: Pict [0], a π-calculus programming language.

[0]:
[http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/papers/pict/Html/Pict.htm...](http://www.cis.upenn.edu/~bcpierce/papers/pict/Html/Pict.html)

------
k2xl
For those of us who have never heard of pi calculus, can someone give a
beginners description (wikipedia article just confused me even more)

~~~
wz1000
The pi-calculus is a mathematical formalization of concurrent programs in the
same way that lambda calculus is a formalization of computable functions. It
is basically a notation that allows you to easily specify concurrent programs,
and then rigorously reason about them.

------
abstrakraft
"pi-calculus" would be a better term to use in the title, since the glyph used
for pi looks like "n"

~~~
14113
I just followed the guidelines when submitting - i.e:

> Otherwise please use the original title, unless it is misleading or
> linkbait.

It's regrettable that π looks similar to n, however I think it's a very minor
issue that is resolved the second that you click the link.

------
amelius
Anyone here knows a good self contained description?

~~~
speps
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0-calculus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%A0-calculus)

One of the links from that article :
[http://www.cs.tufts.edu/~nr/cs257/archive/jeannette-
wing/pi....](http://www.cs.tufts.edu/~nr/cs257/archive/jeannette-wing/pi.pdf)

------
kuwze
There is also the Join calculus in case anyone is interested.

[0]: [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Join-
calculus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Join-calculus)

~~~
WorldMaker
In college I was fascinated by the Join calculus, in particular it's research
implementation in Polyphonic C# and its successors.

------
shaunxcode
This is awesome! Does it do anything like fdr or can it be plugged in to play
traces demonstrating live/deadlock?

